# clavier bluetooth non reconnu au démarrage



## wazamomo (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour le pommier,

Mon petit problème est le suivant, je viens de démarrer pour la 1ère fois mon Mac Mini (Snow Léopard) et il se trouve qu'il ne veux pas reconnaitre le clavier bluetooth.
Donc j'ai banché un filaire, là il le reconnaît au démarrage (essaie de la touche ALT, çà marche) mais lorsque le moment de la 1ère configuration arrive il ne le reconnais plus et me demande d'allumer la sourie et/ou le clavier bluetooh qu'il ne veux toujours pas reconnaître....

Des solutions?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Calderan (20 Septembre 2011)

je te renvoie vers http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/premier-demarrage-de-mon-mac-mini-845362.html
Je pense que tu devrais y trouver des pistes pour ton problème


----------



## wazamomo (20 Septembre 2011)

merci pour ta réponse rapide mais je l'avais lu et rien à faire çà marche pas même comme çà....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------




Calderan a dit:


> je te renvoie vers http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/premier-demarrage-de-mon-mac-mini-845362.html
> Je pense que tu devrais y trouver des pistes pour ton problème




merci pour ta réponse rapide mais je l'avais lu et rien à faire çà marche pas même comme çà....
autres pistes?


----------



## Karamazow (25 Septembre 2011)

Hello, moi j'ai eu ce problème une fois, et en remplaçant les piles par des piles dont j'étais sûr et certain de la charge, ça a fonctionné.


----------

